# Roadmaster M Icebreaker



## paintingtiger

Well Ball has gone and done it now. They must be listening to us. They've now offered the Icebreaker with the manufacture movement. It doesn't have the power reserve this time though. It's a more simplified dial now. I did like the reserve indicator, but overall this would be my pick because of the movement. WR is upped to 200m as well. Price is lower as well.


----------



## Citizen V

Ouch, that's still quite expensive compared to the Roadmaster M Challenger. It seems like the only significant difference is the use of 904L steel compared to 316L steel (assumed) Roadmaster.


----------



## timefleas

Perhaps listening to some of "us"--certainly not me or some of the folks I know. The last thing I would want is a Ball in-house movement, as that would suggest service and repairs in Switzerland only, with huge time commitments and high prices for what appears to be a relatively mundane re-iteration of a familiar design--and the price? Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## elliswyatt

Reminds me of the Tudor North Flag. The overall design is really well integrated, especially the way the brushed hands complement the case. The tritium tubes look much less obtrusive and also integrate well with the design. I find the case back artwork to be fuzzy and obscure....maybe it’s just the online rendition? The length of illumination on the hands could be better and offer more distinction between the hour and minute hands.


----------



## KoolKat

A Tudor Northflag at half the price? But I hate butterfly clasps, and that is a deal breaker for me !


----------



## Nokie

I like the case and bracelet integration. Nice looking watch.


----------



## gtuck

If the integrated bracelet is like the North Flag, it will make third party straps difficult to find. While the NF has an OEM leather strap the tiny spring bar makes swapping the bracelet and strap a nightmare--at least for me. I like the Icebreaker and the PR option. Like timefleas, I'd choose the ETA 2897 chronometer movement for ease of maintenance.


----------



## elliswyatt

gtuck said:


> If the integrated bracelet is like the North Flag, it will make third party straps difficult to find. While the NF has an OEM leather strap the tiny spring bar makes swapping the bracelet and strap a nightmare--at least for me. I like the Icebreaker and the PR option. Like timefleas, I'd choose the ETA 2897 chronometer movement for ease of maintenance.


The pre-order page offers optional leather, rubber and NATO straps and indicates a lug width of 20mm so I don't think it will be like the NF in that respect. Not sure how a NATO would look on this one.


----------



## elliswyatt

KoolKat said:


> A Tudor Northflag at half the price? But I hate butterfly clasps, and that is a deal breaker for me !


Also, no micro adjustments other than the half-links.


----------



## wickets

I luv the look of this one and could stomach the price even if it is on the 'high' side... What I can't handle is that the minute hand tritium is almost the same length as the hour one. B. A. D, bad!!!


----------



## paintingtiger

KoolKat said:


> A Tudor Northflag at half the price? But I hate butterfly clasps, and that is a deal breaker for me !


I feel like I prefer the butterfly clasp on this watch. Keeps that beautiful bracelet going all the way around.


----------



## paintingtiger

Anyone have a guess at what the width of the bracelet at the clasp would be? I'm hoping it tapers down to 18mm, but it could be 20mm.


----------



## elliswyatt

paintingtiger said:


> Anyone have a guess at what the width of the bracelet at the clasp would be? I'm hoping it tapers down to 18mm, but it could be 20mm.


The web site says the bracelet is tapered, probably to at least 18mm but could be lower.


----------



## paintingtiger

elliswyatt said:


> paintingtiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have a guess at what the width of the bracelet at the clasp would be? I'm hoping it tapers down to 18mm, but it could be 20mm.
> 
> 
> 
> The web site says the bracelet is tapered, probably to at least 18mm but could be lower.
Click to expand...

I know it definitely tapers, but at it's widest, it's probably about 27mm. So I'm wondering if it goes more narrow than 20mm at the clasp. I hope so because it would look more elegant imo.


----------



## hephaestos

pulled the trigger, my first serious watch!

now the wait begins


----------



## paintingtiger

hephaestos said:


> pulled the trigger, my first serious watch!
> 
> now the wait begins


Congrats. Great choice!


----------



## Upstateguy

I too pulled the trigger. I was a bit astonished as to how few of these were bought. I was able to get 002/1000 with only a few hours left. 
I love the look of the white dial watch and it should compliment my collection.


----------



## hephaestos

I think there's 1000 of each variation, so 9000 total

Black/Blue/White and RR1702 / RR1702-C / RRM7309-C calibres

I got #8 of the Blue RRM7309 (although 2 was also available still )


----------



## Skeptical

I've got a black one on the way. I got #81 for my birth year. I really like the style and specs, though it does seem on the thick side. Not generally an issue for me, but I'm curious how it will look in person.


----------



## JLFrancis

I've been saving up to purchase this as my graduation watch, I'm all about how this one looks and Ball is a brand I really enjoy. Clean, simple, rugged and oh man does it look sharp.


----------



## hephaestos

Anyone have any updates on this? Scheduled to be released Jan/Feb, so should be any time now


----------



## Skeptical

Based on other releases, I mentally added a month. If I see anything before March, I'll be quite happy.


----------



## BundyBear

Skeptical said:


> ....Based on other releases, I mentally added a month....


Or two. I normally say to expect the worst but hope for the best. I know the anticipation and the wait is agonising but there's nothing one can do except wait.

When I was waiting for my pre-order, I just totally forgot about the delivery time until I started to see people on the forums reporting that they were getting their watches. That's when it got really nail biting for me.


----------



## Upstateguy

It is now April 27th, Did anybody receive their watch yet? 8 months is a long time!


----------



## ApacheDriver

I'm curious as well...I have grown tired of waiting on this one Ball. Wondering if this new "kickstarter" selling model is going to work for the company...? (BTW, just noticed that the delivery date has slipped from March/April to May/June on the Website)


----------



## hephaestos

nope, still waiting. With the current COVID crisis some delay is understandable, but they were running behind even before the crisis.


----------



## Time4Good

I have one of these on order myself, the M Icebreaker Arabic and they took the timing forecast off entirely for that model...all it says is pre-order now


----------



## Eurypylus

I emailed them, was told its in production and testing for accuracy/quality.
Estimate shipping end of May.


----------



## MDNoobie

I'm liking my Hydrocarbon so much that I think I want a "city life friendly" Ball to incorporate into my daily wear cycle. I like the Hydro, but it's a lot of watch to wear when that degree of ruggedness is unnecessary. The M Icebreaker (MIB) looks like it'd be great as an everyday semi-casual watch. 
Too bad it's not a quartz watch, but I can get over that.

There are two variants, in three colors, of the MIB, and IDK whether the 1000 count edition limit is across them all or per reference. I may or may not find out.

I just tried to order the one I want - a 1st for me, as I've never purchased a watch I haven't tried on b4 doing so - and the website won't add the watch to the cart. IDK what's up with that, but I do know I'm only gonna keep trying for a few more minutes b4 I get over it and buy something else, a watch I have tried on and that doesn't require me to mess around with a wonky website.





























Besides blue and white, there is black.

Based on Ball's photos, I prefer the baton version. The connection between the case and the bracelet just doesn't look right on the other one.


----------



## hephaestos

Mine has finally shipped. Got the email with a Fedex tracking number this morning. It should arrive by the 19th.


----------



## paintingtiger

hephaestos said:


> Mine has finally shipped. Got the email with a Fedex tracking number this morning. It should arrive by the 19th.


Awesome. Can't wait to see photos when you get it!


----------



## John Price

Please share photos and impressions when it arrive.



hephaestos said:


> Mine has finally shipped. Got the email with a Fedex tracking number this morning. It should arrive by the 19th.


----------



## Wolfman53

Does anybody have a link to the optional straps in rubber and leather?
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## hephaestos

Wolfman53 said:


> Does anybody have a link to the optional straps in rubber and leather?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Part of the reason I didn't get any optional straps is I couldn't figure out what they even looked like! The Ball shopping website leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Skeptical

I also got a shipping notification. Should be here Monday.

I don't even remember extra straps being available when I preordered. I wouldn't mind having a rubber one, but I would like to see how it fits with the case.


----------



## ApacheDriver

hephaestos said:


> Mine has finally shipped. Got the email with a Fedex tracking number this morning. It should arrive by the 19th.


That's awesome. Maybe my pessimism was premature. Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## ApacheDriver

Hey...wait a second...the original specs on the pre-order stated 200m water resistance, but the specs now say 100m. What gives?


----------



## Skeptical

ApacheDriver said:


> Hey...wait a second...the original specs on the pre-order stated 200m water resistance, but the specs now say 100m. What gives?


Good question. The website is rather poor. They also state 4,800 a/M magnetic resistance, but it says 80,000 on the case back image.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical

Just picked it up










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical

First impressions...it looks good from the front. And it’s not uncomfortable. But the machining seems rough on the case back and clasp. I wonder if this is due to the 904L steel. The polishing and brushing looks fine, but it does seem almost unfinished on the back.

Notably there is nothing about water or magnetic resistance on the case back, so not sure what the specs really are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Price

Thanks for posting the photos - it's a nice looking watch. As for the case back, seeing as how it has the M movement it's a bit of a shame (in my opinion anyway) that it doesn't have a display back.



Skeptical said:


> First impressions...it looks good from the front. And it's not uncomfortable. But the machining seems rough on the case back and clasp. I wonder if this is due to the 904L steel. The polishing and brushing looks fine, but it does seem almost unfinished on the back.
> 
> Notably there is nothing about water or magnetic resistance on the case back, so not sure what the specs really are.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical

I can take or leave a display back...I thought it was needed for the extra antimagnetic resistance, but I’m not even sure if that’s the case anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger

Skeptical said:


> First impressions...it looks good from the front. And it's not uncomfortable. But the machining seems rough on the case back and clasp. I wonder if this is due to the 904L steel. The polishing and brushing looks fine, but it does seem almost unfinished on the back.
> 
> Notably there is nothing about water or magnetic resistance on the case back, so not sure what the specs really are.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, that looks pretty sweet! 
I wonder if the rough finishing is the result of Ball trying to do the industrial, rough-edged sort of look ala the Royal Oak.

How do you find the fit on the wrist? How's the thickness, and balance?
And how about the case to bracelet transition? It's a little different looking.

Sorry for all the questions. I've been interested in this watch, and just wanted to get a better idea of how it wears.


----------



## Skeptical

paintingtiger said:


> Wow, that looks pretty sweet!
> I wonder if the rough finishing is the result of Ball trying to do the industrial, rough-edged sort of look ala the Royal Oak.
> 
> How do you find the fit on the wrist? How's the thickness, and balance?
> And how about the case to bracelet transition? It's a little different looking.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. I've been interested in this watch, and just wanted to get a better idea of how it wears.


The size and proportions seem good to me. I haven't had a chance to size the bracelet yet, so tbd on balance. The case to bracelet transition looks fairly uninteresting, to be honest. Not nearly so much of a faux-integrated look as I was expecting. Just a minute flaring of the end links as it meets the lugs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger

Skeptical said:


> paintingtiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that looks pretty sweet!
> I wonder if the rough finishing is the result of Ball trying to do the industrial, rough-edged sort of look ala the Royal Oak.
> 
> How do you find the fit on the wrist? How's the thickness, and balance?
> And how about the case to bracelet transition? It's a little different looking.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. I've been interested in this watch, and just wanted to get a better idea of how it wears.
> 
> 
> 
> The size and proportions seem good to me. I haven't had a chance to size the bracelet yet, so tbd on balance. The case to bracelet transition looks fairly uninteresting, to be honest. Not nearly so much of a faux-integrated look as I was expecting. Just a minute flaring of the end links as it meets the lugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yeah it does look different than I was expecting. I was worried about how the end link might cause the watch to wear larger or not wrap the wrist well. But I think the way they did it might make it wear better. Can't wait to hear your thoughts when you get it sized


----------



## Skeptical

Getting it sized was a bit of an ordeal. I mangled one of the screw heads pretty badly. It needs a very fine screwdriver blade.

Anyway, I have to say the end link does increase the effective lug to lug length. I think I can get away with it on my 7" wrist, but it does wear large for 40mm. It feels fine on my wrist, but does have a surprising heft to it. It reminds me of heavier dive watches I've worn.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger

Skeptical said:


> Getting it sized was a bit of an ordeal. I mangled one of the screw heads pretty badly. It needs a very fine screwdriver blade.
> 
> Anyway, I have to say the end link does increase the effective lug to lug length. I think I can get away with it on my 7" wrist, but it does wear large for 40mm. It feels fine on my wrist, but does have a surprising heft to it. It reminds me of heavier dive watches I've worn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems to fit nicely on your wrist, even with the extended end link. Looks really great.

From the side view it doesn't look like it wears too thick, even though I believe it was listed as 14mm. It doesn't appear that thick to me.

A lot of Ball watches I've found have a surprising heft to them, even some of the dressier models.


----------



## olever12

nope, still waiting. With the current COVID crisis some delay is understandable, but they were running behind even before the crisis.


----------



## Lucifer656

I also got a shipping notification. Should be here Monday.

I don't even remember extra straps being available when I preordered. I wouldn't mind having a rubber one, but I would like to see how it fits with the case.


----------



## Time4Good

Skeptical said:


> Good question. The website is rather poor. They also state 4,800 a/M magnetic resistance, but it says 80,000 on the case back image.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm with you guys on that, what the heck?? That's a really disappointing bait and switch on Ball's part


----------



## Eurypylus

The case back is totally different from their website!


----------



## Skeptical

The display back is the non-M version. I’m not 100% sure why...as I said in a previous post I thought it was because the M version had extra antimagnetic resistance, but that information has been removed from the page.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hephaestos

so I've had this watch one week now, and so far I've been very impressed! This is my first Ball watch, and my first "luxury" watch ever for that matter. I was curious what sort of a difference I could expect from the SARX033, which was probably the closest in style and price range to this piece that I had. The first thing I noticed when unboxing is that the dial colour looked different than I was anticipated. From the Ball website renderings, I was expecting more of a navy blue. However, the dial appears more gray and muted. While this seemed off-putting at first, I've grown to like this colour.

The finishing on this piece is very clean. It catches a lot of light, with the polished bezel and edges on all of the bracelet pieces. There are enough brushed surfaces though to keep the bling under control. The cyclops is a fun addition. This is my first watch to feature one, and I am enjoying it.

What really steals the show though are the tritium tubes. I couldn't believe how bright these were. You can see them light up even in the daylight, with a bit of shade. At night, the lume really pops, without feeling overbearing. I've been setting the watch on my nightstand and can check the time as easily with the watch as with my bedside LED alarm clock.

The performance has also been fantastic. I've only timed it over the course of 48 hours, but I was within +/- 1s per day each day.

Overall the piece seems very versatile. I feel like you can dress up or down very well with it, and I intend to wear it as much in a suit as I do when adventuring. My new GADA watch.

Below are some shots. Pardon the poor focus and quality, a good cameraman I am not.

View attachment 3c9qphf.jpg
View attachment Z0HMumZ.jpg
View attachment DWXDsJS.jpg






View attachment pD6uHH0.jpg
View attachment KyWv7Tb.jpg


----------



## paintingtiger

hephaestos said:


> so I've had this watch one week now, and so far I've been very impressed! This is my first Ball watch, and my first "luxury" watch ever for that matter. I was curious what sort of a difference I could expect from the SARX033, which was probably the closest in style and price range to this piece that I had. The first thing I noticed when unboxing is that the dial colour looked different than I was anticipated. From the Ball website renderings, I was expecting more of a navy blue. However, the dial appears more gray and muted. While this seemed off-putting at first, I've grown to like this colour.
> 
> The finishing on this piece is very clean. It catches a lot of light, with the polished bezel and edges on all of the bracelet pieces. There are enough brushed surfaces though to keep the bling under control. The cyclops is a fun addition. This is my first watch to feature one, and I am enjoying it.
> 
> What really steals the show though are the tritium tubes. I couldn't believe how bright these were. You can see them light up even in the daylight, with a bit of shade. At night, the lume really pops, without feeling overbearing. I've been setting the watch on my nightstand and can check the time as easily with the watch as with my bedside LED alarm clock.
> 
> The performance has also been fantastic. I've only timed it over the course of 48 hours, but I was within +/- 1s per day each day.
> 
> Overall the piece seems very versatile. I feel like you can dress up or down very well with it, and I intend to wear it as much in a suit as I do when adventuring. My new GADA watch.
> 
> Below are some shots. Pardon the poor focus and quality, a good cameraman I am not.
> 
> View attachment 15153131
> View attachment 15153133
> View attachment 15153135
> View attachment 15153137
> View attachment 15153139
> View attachment 15153161


Damn, that looks awesome! I've been impressed looking at pics of the black dial version, but I think this blue is the way to go. I love the muted gray/blue tone. It really allows the hands and markers to shine.

This may be my favorite overall Ball watch in years. Of course, I haven't handled one in person.
If you have a chance, it'd be great to see some shots on wrist. Perhaps even a side profile wrist shot. I'm interested to see the taper of the bracelet when worn.
Congrats on the amazing pick up.


----------



## richtel

Looking forward to mine but Ball reckon it's still a month away. Has anyone seen any sign of the Power Reserve version?


----------



## hephaestos

paintingtiger said:


> Damn, that looks awesome! I've been impressed looking at pics of the black dial version, but I think this blue is the way to go. I love the muted gray/blue tone. It really allows the hands and markers to shine.
> 
> This may be my favorite overall Ball watch in years. Of course, I haven't handled one in person.
> If you have a chance, it'd be great to see some shots on wrist. Perhaps even a side profile wrist shot. I'm interested to see the taper of the bracelet when worn.
> Congrats on the amazing pick up.


As requested, some wrist shots. A little dusty, oh well.


----------



## paintingtiger

hephaestos said:


> paintingtiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, that looks awesome! I've been impressed looking at pics of the black dial version, but I think this blue is the way to go. I love the muted gray/blue tone. It really allows the hands and markers to shine.
> 
> This may be my favorite overall Ball watch in years. Of course, I haven't handled one in person.
> If you have a chance, it'd be great to see some shots on wrist. Perhaps even a side profile wrist shot. I'm interested to see the taper of the bracelet when worn.
> Congrats on the amazing pick up.
> 
> 
> 
> As requested, some wrist shots. A little dusty, oh well.
> 
> View attachment 15187931
> 
> View attachment 15187937
> 
> View attachment 15187939
Click to expand...

Fantastic, thank you! I appreciate all the different angles. Enjoy.


----------



## Skeptical

Still enjoying mine. If I have one complaint it's with the butterfly clasp. I could really do with some micro adjustments.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder Dump

Skeptical said:


> Still enjoying mine. If I have one complaint it's with the butterfly clasp. I could really do with some micro adjustments.


If you need just a little more space and a half-link is too much, if you've got a half-link you're not using write to Ball and have them send you another half-link and screw. Replace one whole link with two half-links. The two halves are slightly larger than one whole and it might give you the extra little space you need.

To make it slightly smaller, just do the reverse--replace two half-links with a whole.


----------



## Skeptical

Thunder Dump said:


> If you need just a little more space and a half-link is too much, if you've got a half-link you're not using write to Ball and have them send you another half-link and screw. Replace one whole link with two half-links. The two halves are slightly larger than one whole and it might give you the extra little space you need.
> 
> To make it slightly smaller, just do the reverse--replace two half-links with a whole.


After some trial and error, I have it where I want it. But I'll never be a fan of butterfly clasps.


----------



## richtel

Picked up from the AD on Monday- this is the Roadmaster Icebreaker (non-M version) with Power Reserve.

Wears well as you might expect for a 40mm, though I too have never been a huge fan of butterfly clasps. The half links truely are hlaf links so you can't play any tunes with two half links being a little larger or smaller than a full link.

Running well at -2spd on the wrist timed since Monday. The case and bracelet finishing are excellent with a hard-to-describe fluid lustre to the polished facets.

The Power Reserve does go all the way up to 50 both hand-wound and on the wrist. The movement is based on the ETA 2897 which does actually specify 50 hours power reserve but I'm not going to put much stead in the markings- the power reserve is no more than an indication.


----------



## Eurypylus

Good to see that the black dial Roadmaster Icebreaker (non-M version) with Power Reserve is finally release.

I've issue with the stye Ball deal with their pre-order.

1. I've assumed that they are not the "kickstarter chaps" , and at least have some prototype before offering "pre-order"

2. Place my pre-order on Nov 2019, white dial (non-M version with power reserve), and it was indicated(as I recall March 2020 for delivery).

Here quote partial what was emailed to me right after I paid my order.



> We're happy to have you as a part of the BALL Watch family. We understand that waiting to receive your customized timepiece isn't easy, but we will keep you informed about your order over the next several weeks.


3. Then weeks after months, I've received ads mail of more pre-order offer.

4. End of April 2020, almost 5 months since I've paid for this pre-order. No update of my watch production or whatever so.
Instead they continue to emailed me with more ads with newer pre-order. So a little piss off I've emailed them again to request to cancel my order.

The came the reply "Your timepiece is currently in production and will then pass different accuracy and quality tests.
Due to the special measurements, we had to take from the Swiss government to ensure the safety of our watchmakers,
we are facing a delay of your timepiece.

We estimate that shipment will be completed by the end of May.
We'll soon send you a production update for your order.

We apologize for this unpleasant news and trust us, we would have preferred being in another situation.
We thank you for your understanding and stay at your disposal."
-------
4a. Fine, Covid-19 is all around the world, and if there's delay at least inform us.

---

5. Emailed them again, request for cancellation. I've no longer interest to have the watch.
No reply till this day I posted here.

----

The way I look at things, if the manufacture is not able to deliver on time, least to do in to keep the buyer(not supporter as like kickstarter").
Instead they keep sending ads to offer more "pre-order"... This practically make me wonder if its one of those ponzi scheme.

Sidenote:-

From Stowa, I've order only a leather strap, and due to Covid-19 they have emailed me to inform if either and slightly more expensive method of shipping. Or to wait for a while.
And I have received what I've paid for a week later.


----------



## paintingtiger

richtel said:


> Picked up from the AD on Monday- this is the Roadmaster Icebreaker (non-M version) with Power Reserve.
> 
> Wears well as you might expect for a 40mm, though I too have never been a huge fan of butterfly clasps. The half links truely are hlaf links so you can't play any tunes with two half links being a little larger or smaller than a full link.
> 
> Running well at -2spd on the wrist timed since Monday. The case and bracelet finishing are excellent with a hard-to-describe fluid lustre to the polished facets.
> 
> The Power Reserve does go all the way up to 50 both hand-wound and on the wrist. The movement is based on the ETA 2897 which does actually specify 50 hours power reserve but I'm not going to put much stead in the markings- the power reserve is no more than an indication.


Looks pretty awesome. Nice to see the power reserve version in real-life images.


----------



## ThisMadeYouLook

I noticed the bracelet doesn't quite connect over the full width of the lugs like Ball has shown in all renders, with seamless more integrated look. I am expecting my Roadmaster Worldtime which has the same base case (just a dive bezel) and bracelet, I hope that one is as advertised as it uses 316L steel. Are you bothered by this discrepancy or asked Ball about it already?



richtel said:


> Picked up from the AD on Monday- this is the Roadmaster Icebreaker (non-M version) with Power Reserve.
> 
> Wears well as you might expect for a 40mm, though I too have never been a huge fan of butterfly clasps. The half links truely are hlaf links so you can't play any tunes with two half links being a little larger or smaller than a full link.
> 
> Running well at -2spd on the wrist timed since Monday. The case and bracelet finishing are excellent with a hard-to-describe fluid lustre to the polished facets.
> 
> The Power Reserve does go all the way up to 50 both hand-wound and on the wrist. The movement is based on the ETA 2897 which does actually specify 50 hours power reserve but I'm not going to put much stead in the markings- the power reserve is no more than an indication.


----------



## richtel

You know what Laurens, I'd not actually noticed that! Digging a little deeper it looks like the Ball renders for the Icebreaker with Arabic 6,9,12 markers does seem to accurately reflect the gap so perhaps they have made a change to the lug fitting. Regardless, I don't feel that it detracts too much from the general design.


----------



## Skeptical

Yeah, I feel the bracelet integration could have been better. Another downside of pre ordering a watch from renders. The watch is still a keeper, though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThisMadeYouLook

Agree, it still looks fine and looks like a great watch nonetheless. But some OCD part of me is a bit annoyed they didn't stick to their renders.. I noticed the change on the arabic model too, must have had some manufacturing issues maybe with the original design or the fit didn't look good in person and updating the old renders is not worth the effort I guess..
Sorry if me pointing this out affects how you see the watch, not my intention, the fact you didn't notice it before means it's clearly not a big deal! Enjoy it.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

I'm glad new owners are happy with their purchases but after seeing photos of the watches in hand and on wrist, I'm glad I didn't pull the trigger. I was considering the Icebreaker due to the integrated bracelet look. However, owner shots look like Ball made big changes from the renders


----------



## David31

richtel said:


> Picked up from the AD on Monday- this is the Roadmaster Icebreaker (non-M version) with Power Reserve.
> 
> Wears well as you might expect for a 40mm, though I too have never been a huge fan of butterfly clasps. The half links truely are hlaf links so you can't play any tunes with two half links being a little larger or smaller than a full link.
> 
> Running well at -2spd on the wrist timed since Monday. The case and bracelet finishing are excellent with a hard-to-describe fluid lustre to the polished facets.
> 
> The Power Reserve does go all the way up to 50 both hand-wound and on the wrist. The movement is based on the ETA 2897 which does actually specify 50 hours power reserve but I'm not going to put much stead in the markings- the power reserve is no more than an indication.


Hi Richtel, great pictures! So much so I've just got one on pre order, also went for the black face, was a difficult decision between that and the white face. You're pictures sold the black face version to me, hopefully looks as good in person as your pictures!
How are you finding the watch one week on? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## richtel

Hi David. So far, so good. It's my first Ball so I have nothing of the same brand to compare it against- but the general styling is very much along the same lines as my North Flag.

The standard of finishing is very good indeed- crisp lines and some lovely flowing polishing ot the case sides. The bracelet is good quality but, as someone already mentioned, the butterly clasp fit is always likely to be a compromise- even with the half links. Even so, I've managed to find a fit which is comfortable enough. A folding clasp with microadjusts would be my preference though. 

Timekeeping is excellent- mine is running at -2spd on the wrist so no complaints there. The ETA-based movement is predictably buttery smooth to hind wind. The tritium lume is as you might expect- and similar to the Luminox watch I used to own.

I think compared to the (now discontinued AFAIK) North Flag my preference would still be for the North Flag on account of the foldover-style bracelet, in-house movement and more tool-ish brushed finishing, but that is admittedly some £1000~£1200 more costly.

All in, a nice watch I'll enjoy wearing on rotation. It fits across the smart to casual spectrum looking good in the office and slumming down at the weekend. A worthy addition to the box.


----------



## richtel

As a matter of interest, has anyone put the Icebreaker on a strap?


----------



## Skeptical

richtel said:


> As a matter of interest, has anyone put the Icebreaker on a strap?


I tried it on a silicon strap for a couple of days. It looked a little odd with the lug design, but it went on easily enough, and wore fine. I didn't take any pictures, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David31

richtel said:


> Hi David. So far, so good. It's my first Ball so I have nothing of the same brand to compare it against- but the general styling is very much along the same lines as my North Flag.
> 
> The standard of finishing is very good indeed- crisp lines and some lovely flowing polishing ot the case sides. The bracelet is good quality but, as someone already mentioned, the butterly clasp fit is always likely to be a compromise- even with the half links. Even so, I've managed to find a fit which is comfortable enough. A folding clasp with microadjusts would be my preference though.
> 
> Timekeeping is excellent- mine is running at -2spd on the wrist so no complaints there. The ETA-based movement is predictably buttery smooth to hind wind. The tritium lume is as you might expect- and similar to the Luminox watch I used to own.
> 
> I think compared to the (now discontinued AFAIK) North Flag my preference would still be for the North Flag on account of the foldover-style bracelet, in-house movement and more tool-ish brushed finishing, but that is admittedly some £1000~£1200 more costly.
> 
> All in, a nice watch I'll enjoy wearing on rotation. It fits across the smart to casual spectrum looking good in the office and slumming down at the weekend. A worthy addition to the box.


Hi Richtel,

Yes I spotted the North Flag similarities which is what caught my interest early on. It'll be my first Ball in the collection too, have always been interested in them, more so as the industry I work in has a lot to do with railways.

I've purchased from an AD in the U.K., they tell me delivery sometime in August, after Ball's shutdown, fingers are crossed it arrives in August but having read some of the other posts on here I have a feeling it may be delayed!

Glad to hear you're enjoying the watch and you consider it a worthy edition to the box.

It's interesting as looking at the Ball website you can deduce the numbers sold by looking at the available serial numbers, too my surprise there a lot of options left, I'm surprised the watch hasn't drawn more interest, but then I guess it comes down to personal preference. Perhaps they should remove the digital renders and replace with some proper pictures, it was the real pictures on here that made click buy after all!


----------



## BLeistner

Now, if they would only get rid of that pesky date hole we would have a winner! LOL


----------



## David31

Anyone else taken delivery of there Roadmaster Icebreaker? I’m told mine is already with the AD, much sooner than August which I was originally advised. Hoping to pick up this weekend or next.


----------



## Pdmcabee

David31 said:


> Anyone else taken delivery of there Roadmaster Icebreaker? I'm told mine is already with the AD, much sooner than August which I was originally advised. Hoping to pick up this weekend or next.


Received email from Ball this morning that mine (ordered on 7/13) has been shipped.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMo

Here are some shots of my Ball Roadmaster M Icebreaker. Just picked it up earlier this week. The blue is a very flat muted blue almost grey-blue. I think it may be a little small for my 7.5 inch wrist but I love the look, In-house is running +3-4 per day. Bracelet is great, all brushed except side are polished. All in all very pleased with model. I think it will make a good everyday wearer. upon extension of the crown I do feel a little lateral movement not as stout as I would like. Alos have it next to my 40mm Marvelight, it feels and looks more substancial than Marveligt.


----------



## Pdmcabee

Congrats, it looks great. How long between shipment notification and arrival?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger

MattyMo said:


> Here are some shots of my Ball Roadmaster M Icebreaker. Just picked it up earlier this week. The blue is a very flat muted blue almost grey-blue. I think it may be a little small for my 7.5 inch wrist but I love the look, In-house is running +3-4 per day. Bracelet is great, all brushed except side are polished. All in all very pleased with model. I think it will make a good everyday wearer. upon extension of the crown I do feel a little lateral movement not as stout as I would like. Alos have it next to my 40mm Marvelight, it feels and looks more substancial than Marveligt.
> View attachment 15364646
> 
> View attachment 15364648
> 
> View attachment 15364651
> View attachment 15364653
> View attachment 15364656


Looks really great. Love that muted blue dial!


----------



## MattyMo

I was planning on ordering pre-order with Ball and ending up missing the cutoff date for the for the price discount. So I started kicking around the idea of ordering the Arabic model, but decided I liked the cleaner look of the non Arabic dial. Fast forward a few months later and I got an email from Rivers Edge Jewelers ( they are a Ball AD) They had just gotten them in and had an Awesome deal on them for a great price so I had to pull the trigger. Originally, I planned on getting black but all they had was blue on the deal, but was too good to pass up, so ordered blue. Now that I have seen the blue, I am super happy it worked out this way. 
The Marvelight I have is a sunburst blue and is more polished and fancy.. This Icebreaker watch is way more to my liking than the dressier/fancier style of the Marvelight. Also have a limited edition black DLC GMT diver with an internal dive bezel. 
I would have liked for the M Icebreaker to have come with an option for a little bit bigger of a case for my wrist... I prefer 41 or 42, but I am smitten with overall style. Thanks Pdmcabee and Paintingtiger..


----------



## MattyMo

Icebreaker tritium is a torch! See three pics of my Ball watches below. All three pics are in the same room light and time of day. You can already see Icebreaker tritium is lighting up. Icebreaker is newer but not by much. Also really appreciate the improvement of the size of the tritium tubes on the hour and min hands on the Icebreaker over Marvelight and Diver... great improvement


----------



## paintingtiger

MattyMo said:


> I was planning on ordering pre-order with Ball and ending up missing the cutoff date for the for the price discount. So I started kicking around the idea of ordering the Arabic model, but decided I liked the cleaner look of the non Arabic dial. Fast forward a few months later and I got an email from Rivers Edge Jewelers ( they are a Ball AD) They had just gotten them in and had an Awesome deal on them for a great price so I had to pull the trigger. Originally, I planned on getting black but all they had was blue on the deal, but was too good to pass up, so ordered blue. Now that I have seen the blue, I am super happy it worked out this way.
> The Marvelight I have is a sunburst blue and is more polished and fancy.. This Icebreaker watch is way more to my liking than the dressier/fancier style of the Marvelight. Also have a limited edition black DLC GMT diver with an internal dive bezel.
> I would have liked for the M Icebreaker to have come with an option for a little bit bigger of a case for my wrist... I prefer 41 or 42, but I am smitten with overall style. Thanks Pdmcabee and Paintingtiger..


You're welcome. I have also been thinking about getting the M Icebreaker, likely in blue. I was actually looking at the listing at River Edge too. Lol

So, would you say the watch wears like a true 40mm? I was a little worried it might wear a bit larger.


----------



## MattyMo

Great question. I feel like wrist presence is greater than my Marvelight which is a 40. Lug to Lug is just under 45 but endlink to endlink is just over 54 mm b/c of the integrated bracelet. It is also relatively thick at 12.2 mm without cyclops. My normal daily wear is a Tudor black bay 41 on a rubber strap, which looks and feels larger for sure.

The great thing about getting from Rivers Edge (as opposed to Ball direct) is you can return it. That was my plan. Get it, see it is too small for me and return. But as soon as I saw it I knew it was a keeper. So you are warned, lol.


----------



## paintingtiger

MattyMo said:


> Great question. I feel like wrist presence is greater than my Marvelight which is a 40. Lug to Lug is just under 45 but endlink to endlink is just over 54 mm b/c of the integrated bracelet. It is also relatively thick at 12.2 mm without cyclops. My normal daily wear is a Tudor black bay 41 on a rubber strap, which looks and feels larger for sure.
> 
> The great thing about getting from Rivers Edge (as opposed to Ball direct) is you can return it. That was my plan. Get it, see it is too small for me and return. But as soon as I saw it I knew it was a keeper. So you are warned, lol.


Thanks for the great explanation, and the warning lol.


----------



## David31

MattyMo said:


> Icebreaker tritium is a torch! See three pics of my Ball watches below. All three pics are in the same room light and time of day. You can already see Icebreaker tritium is lighting up. Icebreaker is newer but not by much. Also really appreciate the improvement of the size of the tritium tubes on the hour and min hands on the Icebreaker over Marvelight and Diver... great improvement
> View attachment 15364963
> 
> View attachment 15364961
> 
> View attachment 15364960


Great comparison and thanks for write up. Glad to hear it's a keeper! I'm picking mine up next weekend and can't wait. It'll be my first Ball watch in the collection. Not too sure what to expect, but reading through various posts on this forum I'm hoping to be impressed by the build quality. I do have one question, how did you find sizing the bracelet on this model? Is it screw in links?


----------



## Pdmcabee

Just received notification that mine will be delivered tomorrow, just in time for my 50th birthday on Tuesday. Ordered on 7/13. Exactly two weeks from order to delivery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMo

David31 said:


> Great comparison and thanks for write up. Glad to hear it's a keeper! I'm picking mine up next weekend and can't wait. It'll be my first Ball watch in the collection. Not too sure what to expect, but reading through various posts on this forum I'm hoping to be impressed by the build quality. I do have one question, how did you find sizing the bracelet on this model? Is it screw in links?
> 
> @David31
> Yes, screw links, sizing is very doable. They are pretty tight. I used a block and I had to use my smallest blade. I do not know the size. Congrats on your first ball. I think the build quality is superb and would love to get your feedback when you pick it up.


----------



## MattyMo

Pdmcabee said:


> Just received notification that mine will be delivered tomorrow, just in time for my 50th birthday on Tuesday. Ordered on 7/13. Exactly two weeks from order to delivery.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday Pdmcabee! That is awesome getting it tomorrow. Throw a couple of wrist shots on when you get, I would love to see. Congrats and good health to you as you hit the half century mark.


----------



## Pdmcabee

Birthday watch arrived on time and intact. I love it!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pdmcabee

Skeptical said:


> First impressions...it looks good from the front. And it's not uncomfortable. But the machining seems rough on the case back and clasp. I wonder if this is due to the 904L steel. The polishing and brushing looks fine, but it does seem almost unfinished on the back.
> 
> Notably there is nothing about water or magnetic resistance on the case back, so not sure what the specs really are.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also noticed the sharp edges on the case back "steps". Not an issue on the wrist but I've learned to mind my knuckles when I put it on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David31

Just picked up mine, very pleased with it! The 904L steel has a fantastic shine to it and managed to get a good fit by removing 2.5 links, so pleased with that. My only concern/question, I have fully wound the watch but the power reserve doesn't go past 35 hours, now I'm not expecting it to go to the top as it's only a 42 hour movement. But it should get up to the 40 mark, shouldn't it? I've not had a watch with a power reserve before, does it take time to 'run in'..?


----------



## Sparrowhawk

The power reserve should not have a run in or break in time.


----------



## David31

Sparrowhawk said:


> The power reserve should not have a run in or break in time.


Thanks, Sparrowhark. I think the issue may have resolved itself, hand winding it only seems to go up to 35 hours, but a few hours on the wrist and it creeps up to 40.

For anyone interested, the tritium on this model is fantastic! First Ball watch, I'm hooked!


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Glad that the power reserve issue seems to be resolved.

Odd that it would not wind in full or at least display the full reserve on the power reserve via winding.

Enjoy your Icebreaker.


----------



## chadg

@David31 Have you contacted Ball customer service to see if this is a known issue? It might take them a day or two to respond, but I've had good luck getting my questions answers directly from Ball.


----------



## richtel

I’ve decided I’m not going to keep mine so have listed it in the Sales section.


----------



## Skeptical

Squeezed a Hadley Roma silicone strap on it. It's not perfect, but I kind of like it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indygreg

For owners - how are the watches holding up? Really looking at the black dial non power reserve model. The blue is tempting though. Anyone looking to sell?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparrowhawk

indygreg said:


> For owners - how are the watches holding up? Really looking at the black dial non power reserve model. The blue is tempting though. Anyone looking to sell?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


The inquiry into whether anyone is interested in selling is not appropriate for this forum.


----------



## Time4Good

indygreg said:


> For owners - how are the watches holding up? Really looking at the black dial non power reserve model. The blue is tempting though. Anyone looking to sell?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Not for sale, but I will take this opportunity to post a teaser pic of my blue dial M Icebreaker model. This watch is fantastic, all the way around.

I do wish it was slightly larger, like 41-42mm because I have big wrists. And I would prefer an exhibition case back. Other than that, this is darn near my ideal watch.


----------



## paintingtiger

Time4Good said:


> Not for sale, but I will take this opportunity to post a teaser pic of my blue dial M Icebreaker model. This watch is fantastic, all the way around.
> 
> I do wish it was slightly larger, like 41-42mm because I have big wrists. And I would prefer an exhibition case back. Other than that, this is darn near my ideal watch.
> 
> View attachment 15651201


Wow. Great pic of a darn cool watch!


----------



## richtel

With a heavy heart I sold mine over the summer. There was so much going for it- the general look and finishing was top notch and it performed flawlessly, but I couldn't get past the bracelet.
The issue for me was fit. Most of the time, once you find a bracelet size which works for the majority of the time (when you're cold, after moderate exercise etc), you leave it put. Unfortuately with the butterfly clasp on the Icebreaker I only had a good fit either when I was warm or when I was cold, not both.
Part of the problem is that the half links really are half links- exactly half the size of full links- which won't offer the same range of adjustment of, say, 2/3 links. That combined with the obvious lack of microadjust compared with a z-fold clasp meant I just got fed up with the bracelet being too tight or loo loose for part of each day. I also didn't find a strap I could have used instead due to the lug configuration. It had to go.
A shame, but lesson learned.


----------



## Time4Good

richtel said:


> With a heavy heart I sold mine over the summer. There was so much going for it- the general look and finishing was top notch and it performed flawlessly, but I couldn't get past the bracelet.
> The issue for me was fit. Most of the time, once you find a bracelet size which works for the majority of the time (when you're cold, after moderate exercise etc), you leave it put. Unfortuately with the butterfly clasp on the Icebreaker I only had a good fit either when I was warm or when I was cold, not both.
> Part of the problem is that the half links really are half links- exactly half the size of full links- which won't offer the same range of adjustment of, say, 2/3 links. That combined with the obvious lack of microadjust compared with a z-fold clasp meant I just got fed up with the bracelet being too tight or loo loose for part of each day. I also didn't find a strap I could have used instead due to the lug configuration. It had to go.
> A shame, but lesson learned.


Yeah that's the thing about bracelets, they don't all end up working for everyone. I generally prefer wearing metal bracelets, and I find it takes not only some fitting but also getting used to how a particular watch wears. Sometimes that's slightly looser/tighter than ideal, but I haven't encountered one yet that was outright uncomfortable on my wrist.


----------



## Time4Good

paintingtiger said:


> Wow. Great pic of a darn cool watch!


Thanks! It's getting a lot of wrist time to start 2021


----------



## browntrouts

Does anyone have any pics of the Arabic version in the wild?


----------



## MattyMo

browntrouts said:


> Does anyone have any pics of the Arabic version in the wild?


Here you go. Just got her this week.


----------



## MattyMo

browntrouts said:


> Does anyone have any pics of the Arabic version in the wild?


uno mas


----------



## browntrouts

Thanks @MattyMo. I was impatiently waiting for mine... and it showed up yesterday. I am smitten.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

MattyMo said:


> Here you go. Just got her this week.
> 
> View attachment 15665807
> View attachment 15665811
> View attachment 15665812


Wow, that white dial pops.

The white dial looks better than I would have thought.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

